# Neue Verfilmung: The Rock will eines der "größten Spiele" ins Kino bringen



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neue Verfilmung: The Rock will eines der "größten Spiele" ins Kino bringen*

					In einem Interview mit "Men's Journal" zu Dwayne "The Rock" Johnsons Rolle in Black Adam, verkündete dieser, dass er ein Videospiel auf die Leinwand bringen möchte, das er selbst jahrelang gespielt habe. Eine Ankündigung für die Verfilmung soll noch dieses Jahr stattfinden.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Neue Verfilmung: The Rock will eines der "größten Spiele" ins Kino bringen*


----------



## Zuriko (26. Januar 2022)

God of War? Ja warum nicht, auch wenn ich nur auf Grund seiner Glatze jetzt nicht nur Kratos sehen würde.

Doom hat er ja schon hinter sich. Wie wäre es endlich mit einer Gears of War Verfilmung? Würde ja viel hergeben und seine Physis passt ja zu den Figuren dort.


----------



## Retrocloud (26. Januar 2022)

Doom?


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2022)

Doom denke ich mal nicht. Den gab´s ja schon.
Wobei ich davon schon gerne eine Neuauflage sehen würde.
Weil der Film eher mäßig war.
"God of War" wäre auch cool. Aber bitte mit mindestens FSK 16.


----------



## NatokWa (26. Januar 2022)

Hmmmm mir fällt da noch Hitman ein, wenn er auch einen ..... etwas ... zu "definierten" Boddy für diese Rolle hätte


----------



## 4thVariety (26. Januar 2022)

The Rock hatte nach eigener Aussage ein Atari VCS bevor er ein NES hatte und kann Spiele wie Spy Hunter aus dem Handgelenk als Beispiel ausspucken. 

Meine Antwort lautet* Gears of War* mit The Rock and Dave Bautista. Passt zu dem Gerücht, dass Netflix etwas mit Gears macht und das Bautista etwas mit the Rock macht, aber Bautista sagt er wäre nicht in Fast&Furious.


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2022)

Oder ein GTA Film?


----------



## Cobar (26. Januar 2022)

4thVariety schrieb:


> The Rock hatte nach eigener Aussage ein Atari VCS bevor er ein NES hatte und kann Spiele wie Spy Hunter aus dem Handgelenk als Beispiel ausspucken.
> 
> Meine Antwort lautet* Gears of War* mit The Rock and Dave Bautista. Passt zu dem Gerücht, dass Netflix etwas mit Gears macht und das Bautista etwas mit the Rock macht, aber Bautista sagt er wäre nicht in Fast&Furious.


Bautista hat doch in Gears 5 schon nen eigenen Skin drin, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Das wäre doch eine gute Gelegenheit für so einen Film.


----------



## Zuriko (26. Januar 2022)

4thVariety schrieb:


> The Rock hatte nach eigener Aussage ein Atari VCS bevor er ein NES hatte und kann Spiele wie Spy Hunter aus dem Handgelenk als Beispiel ausspucken.
> 
> Meine Antwort lautet* Gears of War* mit The Rock and Dave Bautista. Passt zu dem Gerücht, dass Netflix etwas mit Gears macht und das Bautista etwas mit the Rock macht, aber Bautista sagt er wäre nicht in Fast&Furious.



Auch wenn dank Netflix viel produziert wird was für die grosse Leinwand wohl nie Geld bekommen hätte, wäre ich froh wenn es nicht stimmt, da ich die meisten Netflix Produktionen eher so mittelmässig finde. Für Gears of War bräuchte es schon ein rechtes Budget bei der Materialschlacht und vielen Effekten, dazu noch ein richtig gutes Drehbuch, da es sonst eine stumpfe und doofe Ballerorgie wird. Und der Regisseur sollte auch wissen wie man solche Action inszeniert.

Aber ja, lieber ein Gears Film als kein Gears Film


----------



## guaneri (26. Januar 2022)

Fortnite der Film, endlich.


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2022)

guaneri schrieb:


> Fortnite der Film, endlich.


Bitte nicht!


----------



## Pu244 (26. Januar 2022)

Ich tippe auf Tetris - der Film.

Das Spiel hat einfach alles, was man braucht: es wurde millionenfach verkauft, war sogar mal das meistverkaufte Spiel der Welt (Gameboy sei dank), ist ein Klassiker auf den 80ern und hat bis heute seine Fanbase.

Pac Man wäre auch eine gute Möglichkeit, dann könnte man mal auf das Seelenleben des Protagonisten und die Motivation der Antagonisten, eingehen.


----------



## 4thVariety (26. Januar 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Tetris - der Film.
> 
> Das Spiel hat einfach alles, was man braucht: es wurde millionenfach verkauft, war sogar mal das meistverkaufte Spiel der Welt (Gameboy sei dank), ist ein Klassiker auf den 80ern und hat bis heute seine Fanbase.



Die perfekte Tetrisverfilmung gibt es schon





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Alw5hs0chj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## theGucky (26. Januar 2022)

Hmm also wenn man der Stimme im Spiel God of War gerecht werden will, müsste es Teal'c also Christopher Judge sein. Aber CJ ist seit 6 Jahren nicht mehr im Filmgeschäft.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. Januar 2022)

Na endlich, Dwayne "Super Mario" The Rock Johnson


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. Januar 2022)

Klar, bei seinem Arbeitspensum und Workoutroutine wird er noch großartig zocken und das jahrelang.
Irgendwie hat es sich rumgesprochen, daß man seine nerdigeren Fans beeindrucken kann, wenn man ihnen etwas von "Gaming" erzählt...hapert dann nur immer wenn die Reporter direkt nachfragen, bzw. wird darauf nie näher eingegangen.
Ich klammer mal echte Zocker wie Henry Cavill aus, der wahrscheinlich als Blaupause von den Copycats verwendet wird.
Wahrscheinlich kommt dann sowas raus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## facehugger (26. Januar 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Na endlich, Dwayne "Super Mario" The Rock Johnson


Mit Dave Bautista als Luigi 

Gruß


----------



## bulli007 (26. Januar 2022)

Grußelig.......Pong der Film!


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2022)

bulli007 schrieb:


> Grußelig.......Pong der Film!


Ich glaube die Handlung ist dafür zu komplex.


----------



## Bandicoot (26. Januar 2022)

Wie wäre es mit einem Gears of War.


----------



## Splatterpope (26. Januar 2022)

also für Kratos wäre Triple H die bessere Wahl:


----------



## Anthropos (26. Januar 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Pac Man wäre auch eine gute Möglichkeit, dann könnte man mal auf das Seelenleben des Protagonisten und die Motivation der Antagonisten, eingehen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mkn-hLP1DZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## restX3 (26. Januar 2022)

Für mich ist der Typ bis heute kein richtiger Schauspieler. RAW IS WAR hat sich zu sehr eingebrannt.  Für mich wird er auf ewig ein Wrestler bleiben. War ne geile Zeit damals Stone Cold Steve Austin VS The Rock.


----------



## Kelemvor (26. Januar 2022)

Einmal Zahnfee guggen und du wirst nie wieder an Wrestling bei ihm denken.


----------



## Strunzel (27. Januar 2022)

The Rock spielt Hauptrolle im drölften Tomb Raider Film Reboot? Oder wird er das T-förmige Steinchen im Tetris Film?


----------



## DaStash (27. Januar 2022)

Zuriko schrieb:


> Auch wenn dank Netflix viel produziert wird was für die grosse Leinwand wohl nie Geld bekommen hätte, wäre ich froh wenn es nicht stimmt, da ich die meisten Netflix Produktionen eher so mittelmässig finde.


Na dann schaue dir mal Red Notice an, mit gleichem Schauspieler, eine echte Empfehlung und der meist gestreamte Film mit über 328 Mio Sehstunden. 

MfG


----------



## Zuriko (27. Januar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Na dann schaue dir mal Red Notice an, mit gleichem Schauspieler, eine echte Empfehlung und der meist gestreamte Film mit über 328 Mio Sehstunden.
> 
> MfG



Habe ich und der war ganz nett, aber eben auch purer Durchschnitt und gerade im letzten Drittel eher schlecht. Ryan Reynolds nervt auch langsam mit den immer gleichen Sprüchen in jeder Rolle. Aber ja, das Staraufgebot hat da sicher dazu beigetragen dass den viele schauen, wirklich gut finde ich den nicht.

Dann lieber "Dont look Up", der nicht von Netflix ist aber von denen eigekauft wurde. Ist dann doch noch mindestens eine Klasse besser, egal ob er den eigenen Geschmack trifft oder nicht.


----------



## DaStash (27. Januar 2022)

Ich fand beide sehr gut, vielleicht ist es ja nur ein einfach nicht dein Geschmack.

MfG


----------



## Zuriko (27. Januar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich fand beide sehr gut, vielleicht ist es ja nur ein einfach nicht dein Geschmack.
> 
> MfG



Ich sags mal so....

Wenn Red Notice ein guter Film ist, dann müssen sich die Drehbuchautoren in Hollywood nicht mehr anstrengen und können von jetzt an eine K.I einsetzen um solche Stangenware schreiben zu lassen. 

PS:
Die beste Szene war mit einem Porsche Taycan, die war richtig gut!


----------



## DaStash (27. Januar 2022)

Zuriko schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so....
> 
> Wenn Red Notice ein guter Film ist, dann müssen sich die Drehbuchautoren in Hollywood nicht mehr anstrengen und können von jetzt an eine K.I einsetzen um solche Stangenware schreiben zu lassen.
> 
> ...


Puhhh, dir hat der Film also wirklich nicht gefallen... 
JungleCruise fand ich auch richtig gut.  Ich mag den Schauspieler und die Art seiner Spielens und ich finde es auch nicht minderwertig, wie einige darstellen. Mal sehen was da auf uns zukommt. 

MfG


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Januar 2022)

"Natürlich werden wir es unseren Gamer-Freunden recht machen"

Sehr mutiger Satz. Der hat wohl nicht mitbekommen, dass man es der Gaming-Community einfach nie recht machen kann - erlebt man Tag für Tag in den Kommentarspalten einer Neuankündigung. 



Zuriko schrieb:


> Habe ich und der war ganz nett, aber eben auch purer Durchschnitt und gerade im letzten Drittel eher schlecht. Ryan Reynolds nervt auch langsam mit den immer gleichen Sprüchen in jeder Rolle. Aber ja, das Staraufgebot hat da sicher dazu beigetragen dass den viele schauen, wirklich gut finde ich den nicht.


Kann ich nur unterschreiben.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (27. Januar 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Puhhh, dir hat der Film also wirklich nicht gefallen...
> JungleCruise fand ich auch richtig gut.  Ich mag den Schauspieler und die Art seiner Spielens und ich finde es auch nicht minderwertig, wie einige darstellen. Mal sehen was da auf uns zukommt.
> 
> MfG


Der Film liegt so bei 6 von 10 Punkten, beim "normalen" Volk - was besserer Durchschnitt für so einen Actionfilm ist.
Typischer Popcornfilm halt.
Leute wie Zuriko münzen ihre Abneigung halt dann um in "jeder der das gut findet, ist doof und/oder schwachsinnig", um sich selbst und ihre Meinung zu erhöhen, selbsternannte elitistische Profi-Kritiker...wenn man sonst nichts hat oder kann, immer gut.
Da kommst du argumentativ nie auf einen grünen Zweig.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2022)

Ich finde "The Rock" richtig symphatisch.
Nur die Neuverfilmung von Jumanji hat mir nicht so gefallen.
"Skyscraper" fand ich ganz cool.


----------



## DaStash (28. Januar 2022)

So wie Larry sagt, ist sehr unterhaltsames Popcornkino. Kann man auch schön mit den Kindern gucken.  

MfG


----------



## taks (28. Januar 2022)

Vielleicht Kirby's Dream Land  Von der Frisur her würds passen.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2022)

Jetzt frag ich mich wie eine Pong oder Pac-Man Verfilmung wohl aussehen würde  .


----------



## Maverick3k (30. Januar 2022)

Dwayne Johnson will schon seit JAHREN nicht mehr "The Rock" genannt werden. Wieso wird das hier von den "Autoren" nicht respektiert? Aber sich dem dämlichen Genderwahn hingeben geht, oder?


----------



## Basileukum (30. Januar 2022)

Weiß jetzt nicht, welche Spieleserie mit einem schwarzen Protagonisten eines der größten Franchises sein soll. 

Aber da könnte man ja nachhelfen, eventuell kreiert die Gamingindustrie noch was. Leider weiß man nicht, da er wohl die Hauptrolle spielen wird, wovon der gute Mann da spricht.


----------



## W@ldi (30. Januar 2022)

Mortal Kombat


----------



## tallantis (30. Januar 2022)

Call of Duty, ein Militärthriller... Super kreativ, nie gesehen im TV.


----------



## SilentHunter (31. Januar 2022)

Warum denkt hier keiner an den DUKE 

DUKE NUKEM


----------



## majinvegeta20 (31. Januar 2022)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Warum denkt hier keiner an den DUKE
> 
> DUKE NUKEM


Seit wann ist der Duke denn schwarz? Haartechnisch dann mit Perücke? 
Wobei, the Rock mit blonden Haaren würde zumindest ganz witzig ausschauen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Januar 2022)

Mir war gar nicht bewusst, dass Dwayne Johnson schwarz ist, dachte immer der sei 100% Maori. Musste es jetzt mal googlen, wegen den Kommentaren hier. Stimmt, Papa war schwarz und Mama Maori.


----------



## blautemple (31. Januar 2022)

Zuriko schrieb:


> da es sonst eine stumpfe und doofe Ballerorgie wird


Genau das würde ich mir von einem Gears of War Film erwarten und erhoffen


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Januar 2022)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist der Duke denn schwarz? Haartechnisch dann mit Perücke?
> Wobei, the Rock mit blonden Haaren würde zumindest ganz witzig ausschauen.


The Rock ist aber auch nicht schwarz. Oder wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Rollora (1. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder ein GTA Film?


Gibts schon, San Andreas 








						San Andreas (2015) - IMDb
					

San Andreas: Directed by Brad Peyton. With Dwayne Johnson, Carla Gugino, Alexandra Daddario, Ioan Gruffudd. In the aftermath of a massive earthquake in California, a rescue-chopper pilot makes a dangerous journey with his ex-wife across the state in order to rescue his daughter.




					www.imdb.com
				





tallantis schrieb:


> Call of Duty, ein Militärthriller... Super kreativ, nie gesehen im TV.


Naja diesmal ists aber anders. Weil man in den meisten COD Teilen nicht sterben kann (einfach ein bissl ducken) muss man es nicht so realistisch gestalten und kann eine 1-Mann_Armee antreten lassen wie damals bei Rambo 2/3


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Gibts schon, San Andreas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja den kenne ich. Aber ist kein GTA.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Februar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> The Rock ist aber auch nicht schwarz. Oder wie kommst du darauf?


The Rock hat einen afrokanadischen Vater und seine Mutter hat samoanische Wurzeln.
Als Weißer geht er definitiv daher nicht durch. Und das ist nun einmal um beim Beispiel zu bleiben der Duke. 
Zwischen Weiß und Schwarz gibt es ja bekanntlich viele weitere Hauttöne.
Und seiner ist nun einmal eher der Dunkleren anzusiedeln.
Darauf wollte ich nur hinaus. 

Mir persönlich ist das sowieso völlig egal.


----------



## Zuriko (2. Februar 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Genau das würde ich mir von einem Gears of War Film erwarten und erhoffen



Was? Ein austauschbarer Actionfilm ohne (gute) Story? Ich will ja kein Oscar Meisterwerk, aber etwas das besser ist als der damalige Doom Film darf es schon sein (Der ist zwar ein Guilty Pleasure, aber eben auch nicht wirklich gut).


----------



## Ghostshield (2. Februar 2022)

Ich muss Maria finden verfluchte ************************.... wääääähhh.

Gears wäre geil


----------

